# Airlift V2 manifold



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)

I have an Airlift Autopilot V2 that will not hold pressure at all. The air leaks out of the exhaust port all the way down to zero psi. It is not my tank or lines. I have set up a test jig with one line from a schrader valve to the manifold inlet with a portable mini compressor to eliminate anything else from the equation. Every other aspect of my setup has been working fine until a few days ago, then I hit a preset and the exhaust port let go and has not held air since. Any suggestions? I can solder just fine, so if the solenoids are available I'm not afraid to replace one. I had to set up a couple of schrader valves and manually inflate to get back on the road so at least I didn't get stranded.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

pgringo said:


> I have an Airlift Autopilot V2 that will not hold pressure at all. The air leaks out of the exhaust port all the way down to zero psi. It is not my tank or lines. I have set up a test jig with one line from a schrader valve to the manifold inlet with a portable mini compressor to eliminate anything else from the equation. Every other aspect of my setup has been working fine until a few days ago, then I hit a preset and the exhaust port let go and has not held air since. Any suggestions? I can solder just fine, so if the solenoids are available I'm not afraid to replace one. I had to set up a couple of schrader valves and manually inflate to get back on the road so at least I didn't get stranded.


So you installed the schrader valve on the line coming out of the manifold exhaust port correct, and it hold pressure when the valve's installed. If so your correct its the solenoid, have you given any though at back flushing the solenoid (most likely debris under the seat). Remove the schrader and install an air line male quick coupler fitting onto the exhaust port line. Empty your tank and pressurize that exhaust port to see if you can clear the debris. If that work, I'd remove the air tank, air lines and flush it out or get a trap between the tank and the manifold supply.


----------



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)

northendroid said:


> So you installed the schrader valve on the line coming out of the manifold exhaust port correct, and it hold pressure when the valve's installed. If so your correct its the solenoid, have you given any though at back flushing the solenoid (most likely debris under the seat). Remove the schrader and install an air line male quick coupler fitting onto the exhaust port line. Empty your tank and pressurize that exhaust port to see if you can clear the debris. If that work, I'd remove the air tank, air lines and flush it out or get a trap between the tank and the manifold supply.


I will try to backflush in a bit and report results. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

pgringo said:


> I will try to backflush in a bit and report results. Thanks for the suggestion!


Oh an another thing when you back flush it remove the allen screws on both sides of the manifold so the possible debris can be blown out.


----------



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)

Tried backflushing the exhaust port with air. Then removed the cleanout plug marked "C" on side of manifold and sprayed silicone lubricant in there. Then removed both plugs marked "T" on sides of manifold and sprayed silicone lube in there. Now the exhaust port will hold back up to about 80psi as air is constantly being pumped in to the manifold in port 5, but when inflation is stopped, pressure will leak down to 0psi through the exhaust port.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Man don't know what to tell you. Give these guys a shout [email protected] I know there in the UK but used a few of their videos to repair the Parker fittings on the V2 manifold maybe they can help.


----------

